# Waders



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I'm getting close to having to make a decision. I've had my Simms Lt. wt. breathable waders now (don't remember the specific version), for several years and have been doing the publicized repairs and, well, it's getting a little much. Have some leaks now down towards the cuff area and well, I'm wondering if it's time.  Don't get me wrong, I still think they are great. 8) 
My question is, cost vs. durability, what do you folks recommend for my next purchase? I'm willing to give up high costs for durability. Don't know how else to qualify except cost per year of use. Breathables are preferred for year round use and weight. I'm a tuber year round except for hard water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here ya go, Leaky. This is a great deal. Usually $229.

http://www.bugsnbullets.com/products/William_Joseph_Fishing_V_2_Waders-1609-67.html

Same waders I have and they're excellent! So comfy I usually wear them home after a full day of kicking in the tube.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

In my opinion you cant go wrong with the simms. Love the warranty.


----------

